# Looking for Florida breeders



## BMurry (Apr 28, 2017)

Hello,

I decided to join this forum because I'm interested in a GSD. I'm in search of any Florida or Georgia breeders. But I'm still on the fence of deciding to go with the American Showline vs the German showline. i just know my wife been wanting one for a long time, a solid black one at that. Would love to get some feedback one deciding what line go with.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hello and welcome. 

If you are set on a solid black dog, then you will not be finding that in the German Showlines. You might find the occasional sable, but the primary color ranges from a deep reddish brown with black saddle to a more yellowish tan with a sort of faded black saddle. The color people associate with the GSD. Blacks can be found in American lines and in the European working lines. 

Give us an idea of your goals with your future dog. Active companion, running partner, maybe some kind of sport like obedience or agility, couch potato except going hiking on weekends, etc?


----------



## BMurry (Apr 28, 2017)

lhczth said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> If you are set on a solid black dog, then you will not be finding that in the German Showlines. You might find the occasional sable, but the primary color ranges from a deep reddish brown with black saddle to a more yellowish tan with a sort of faded black saddle. The color people associate with the GSD. Blacks can be found in American lines and in the European working lines.
> 
> Give us an idea of your goals with your future dog. Active companion, running partner, maybe some kind of sport like obedience or agility, couch potato except going hiking on weekends, etc?


Well my wife is looking more of a couch potato and a sense for when we're inside our house. A dog that knows when it's time to protect the family. I like my dog drive you. I love going out to an open field and playing fetch with what gone for long walk/jog. So I guess you can say I'm looking for a GSD that can help drive outside but has an off switch when we're inside the house after working. It's the American line that throws me off with the slope back.


----------



## BMurry (Apr 28, 2017)

lhczth said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> If you are set on a solid black dog, then you will not be finding that in the German Showlines. You might find the occasional sable, but the primary color ranges from a deep reddish brown with black saddle to a more yellowish tan with a sort of faded black saddle. The color people associate with the GSD. Blacks can be found in American lines and in the European working lines.
> 
> Give us an idea of your goals with your future dog. Active companion, running partner, maybe some kind of sport like obedience or agility, couch potato except going hiking on weekends, etc?


Basically a family pet. A dog that we can still take out to play and go for walks and jogs during the day. But also knows that he has Aust which we were inside the house. I know America and Shoeland are the ones that has various colors but the slop back bothers me so much. I'm willing to forget color and even go with a working line, just to have a dog with the correct back.


----------



## Ziva Fl (Aug 4, 2014)

check out Von Lotta Kennels Atl Ga and Tropisch Kennels they have both SL and WL dogs They use to be in Sarasota Fl website I have a daughter from Von Lotta IPO1 and sire from NC IPO3 Good luck in your search but be sure to tell the breeder what things you desire in you GSD Do your research it it very important Curt


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Von Calvo in Miami

https://voncalvo.com/

https://www.facebook.com/Von-Calvo-German-Shepherds-Inc-262184090522384/


----------



## BMurry (Apr 28, 2017)

Ziva Fl said:


> check out Von Lotta Kennels Atl Ga and Tropisch Kennels they have both SL and WL dogs They use to be in Sarasota Fl website I have a daughter from Von Lotta IPO1 and sire from NC IPO3 Good luck in your search but be sure to tell the breeder what things you desire in you GSD Do your research it it very important Curt


Ok thanks. I will check these places out.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Southernwind in FL for WGSL, J-Lyn in FL for American dogs


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I would stay away from von Tropisch kennels. Just sayin'!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

^^agreed. Not somewhere to get a dog from


----------



## BMurry (Apr 28, 2017)

Xeph said:


> ^^agreed. Not somewhere to get a dog from


What GSD line do you have? How much of difference is it between ASL and European line?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I've had them all. They all have their faults and virtues. I've had AmLines that were impossible to live with and Euro dogs that were impossible to live with. AmLines with great off switches and Euro dogs that were the same.

Temperamentally, any can be good pets. AmLines do tend to have thinner nerves, but then, again...I've had some thin nerved Euro dogs, too *shrug*

Biggest difference you'll find, IMO, is price. $1500 average price tag for AmLines with a $2500 average price tag for a WGSL.

I know people will say I'm oversimplifying, but....I've had them all here, I do not like one over the other. I have AmLines because I enjoy showing in AKC style conformation, but I also bred my GCH bitch to a V rated IPO1 Polish import, soooo....


----------



## divenvy (May 4, 2017)

What about gatorlandk9?


----------



## BMurry (Apr 28, 2017)

Xeph said:


> I've had them all. They all have their faults and virtues. I've had AmLines that were impossible to live with and Euro dogs that were impossible to live with. AmLines with great off switches and Euro dogs that were the same.
> 
> Temperamentally, any can be good pets. AmLines do tend to have thinner nerves, but then, again...I've had some thin nerved Euro dogs, too *shrug*
> 
> ...


So, basically the difference is $$$ lol. What do you mean that both lines have thin nerves? And my only thing about this breed here is that I heard that they can really have separation anxiety. I mean I know all dogs don't like being alone but this breed really has it bad when their owner leaves for just even an hour. But is something I know that I can work on that when I get this brief. If it wasn't for a color preface I would definitely choose the WGS li but is something I know that I can work on that when I get this brief. If it wasn't for a color preface I would definitely choose the WGSL. I like how they're I like how they're more Head is more bigger but yet back is it as slow down as the ASL.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

No, the difference isn't just money. 

Nerve strength is the basis for soundness and stability. A nervier dog can have a harder time getting through life. Things like thunderstorms or fireworks will bother it, too much pressure, etc. 

A stack, btw, isn't how a dog should be entirely judged I have a picture of one of my champions where he looks very extreme because of how I set him up. Most people don't recognize him as the same dog when he's just standing around or playing. 

In regards to separation anxiety, true SA is fairly uncommon. It involves a complete inability to be contained, self harm etc. I had a puppy buyer tell me they were worried their puppy had SA. 

No. He was throwing a temper tantrum over being in a crate. Puppy is fine. I have four puppies here right now being crate trained and house broken. Do they still complain a bit about being crated? Yes. Do they have SA? Not by a long shot.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

My dogs sleep beside my chair anytime I sit there. I can't get up without moving one or two. BUT they are great on their own, we just left them and will be gone about 8 hours. I never have a fear that anything will be chewed or disrupted. It's not the breed, but the breeding that produces nervy dogs with issues.


----------



## BMurry (Apr 28, 2017)

Xeph said:


> No, the difference isn't just money.
> 
> Nerve strength is the basis for soundness and stability. A nervier dog can have a harder time getting through life. Things like thunderstorms or fireworks will bother it, too much pressure, etc.
> 
> ...


Oh ok. Just that makes sense with the being stack. Btw, I really appreciate the feedback about this breed. 

I'm going for this breed because I have had allergies with my olde English bulldoge and had to give him up. And bra it was my first dog so didn't know I had allergies. but been around GSD I have never had an issue with them. Surprising to me because this breed is to be far and away from allergy sufferers. 

Would most breeders be okay that future buyers come by their kennel to check out their dogs to see if it's the right dog for them?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Four different pictures of the *same* dog. He is free stacked in all of them, meaning I did not touch him.




































Four pictures of another dog:




































How someone feels about either dog will be affected by which photo I present them with.

Buyers are allowed to come to see my animals by appointment only. I also meet people at shows if I'm nearby and they can meet some of my dogs and chat with me. Varies by breeder, but no breeder should actively avoid you meeting their animals.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

@BMurray you said "I'm going for this breed because I have had allergies with my olde English bulldoge and had to give him up. And bra it was my first dog so didn't know I had allergies. but been around GSD I have never had an issue with them. Surprising to me because this breed is to be far and away from allergy sufferers. "

Are you SURE you aren't going to have allergy problems with a new dog? Could it have to do with the amount of time the dog has been in your house building up dander and hair (your original dog) vs, being around someone's GSD and then going home to your dander free house, why you think GSDs are different?

If your allergies were so intolerable or untreatable that you gave up another dog over it, I'd think long and hard and research to be sure you are correct that it isn't going to happen all over again with this next dog.


----------



## BMurry (Apr 28, 2017)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> @BMurray you said "I'm going for this breed because I have had allergies with my olde English bulldoge and had to give him up. And bra it was my first dog so didn't know I had allergies. but been around GSD I have never had an issue with them. Surprising to me because this breed is to be far and away from allergy sufferers. "
> 
> Are you SURE you aren't going to have allergy problems with a new dog? Could it have to do with the amount of time the dog has been in your house building up dander and hair (your original dog) vs, being around someone's GSD and then going home to your dander free house, why you think GSDs are different?
> 
> If your allergies were so intolerable or untreatable that you gave up another dog over it, I'd think long and hard and research to be sure you are correct that it isn't going to happen all over again with this next dog.


I have had other breeds outside of the bulldog. My in laws had his sister and I can't be around her either. But I've had a pitbull and a Rottweiler live with me for an extended amount of time and I've never had a problem and they were adults. I don't know why they are so different but that's why I came to this forum to ask questions about them for more understanding. Maybe you can explain to me why they're so different to help me out.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

It doesn't make sense to me that a GSD would not bother your allergies but a bulldog would. 

I don't have any special knowledge of allergies. But other than a non shedding breed like a poodle, I am not aware of anything breed specific about allergies. 

To me, it seems that a double coated dog would be a bigger trigger for allergies than a very short coated dog like a pit or a bulldog.

Hopefully someone with more experience with dog allergies could chime in? But since it doesn't make sense to me, it makes me concerned about your future dog and I encourage you to investigate the issue much further before you get another dog.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

A gsd is a terrible choice for someone who has pet allergies. In fact due to their constant shedding and tendency for dry skin they're probably one of the worst breeds for an allergy sufferer. The dry skin is the reason bulldogs aren't great for this either. I can guarantee you the only reason you were around a gsd and your allergies were fine is because you weren't around it long enough. If you ignore those warnings one of two things will happen 1) you're gonna live along side this dog for a miserable 10-14 years or 2) you're going to rehome this dog too. I can't imagine any amount of Claritin is gonna help if you live in a house with a German shedder


----------



## BMurry (Apr 28, 2017)

thegooseman90 said:


> A gsd is a terrible choice for someone who has pet allergies. In fact due to their constant shedding and tendency for dry skin they're probably one of the worst breeds for an allergy sufferer. The dry skin is the reason bulldogs aren't great for this either. I can guarantee you the only reason you were around a gsd and your allergies were fine is because you weren't around it long enough. If you ignore those warnings one of two things will happen 1) you're gonna live along side this dog for a miserable 10-14 years or 2) you're going to rehome this dog too. I can't imagine any amount of Claritin is gonna help if you live in a house with a German shedder


That's the answer I was looking for. I was looking for an answer for why a GSD would be such a bad choice for someone with allergies. I just knew that they shed pretty bad but didn't know about that the dry skin. I never had allergies before. I'm still researching about this breed. 

Some people don't understand how I can have it bad with bulldogs but not other breeds like a Rottweiler. **** I can't explain it either. When I had a Rottweiler, r.i.p. Ava, I didn't have any reaction to her whatsoever. So i don't know what it could be. But I'm getting my allergies checked out before I get any other breed.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes - get your allergies checked, in detail, by a specialist. 

My BIL struggled with terrible dog allergies for years, but wanted a dog. After seeing a specialist, it was determined he's actually very allergic to dog saliva. Some easy lifestyle changes allow him to enjoy his own dog now.


----------

